# Carboy Crate



## rhoffart (Sep 9, 2011)

I have always had a concern about lifting a full carboy by the orange handle. So I made me a lightweight crate to carry full carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice idea, it looks great. I have the orange handles and only use them for balancing, as I have a hand under the carboy. I would never clean a carboy without one as the carboys get so slippery, this things are like a safety belt to hang onto.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2011)

Looks good Rick! Nice idea for sure.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks ... it's not an original idea ... but lifting in and out of the freezer was a pain. Now I got a good grip with two hands.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 10, 2011)

I like it! Looks like it gives some side protection as well. Appears to be mostly pine with the 2 bys of cedar or redwood. Are they deck rails?

Also, I always use rubber gloves with a textured surface when handling my wet carboys. No slipping with them. Just a thought.


----------



## rhoffart (Sep 10, 2011)

Rocky said:


> I like it! Looks like it gives some side protection as well. Appears to be mostly pine with the 2 bys of cedar or redwood. Are they deck rails?
> 
> Also, I always use rubber gloves with a textured surface when handling my wet carboys. No slipping with them. Just a thought.




You are correct ... 2x2x4' deck rail and 1x3x6 pine. 

All joints are glued + 6) 1 1/2 wire brads + 2) 1 1/2 deck screws


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2011)

Rick use just convinced me! They would be awesome for lifting carboys out of the freezer.


----------

